# MHX Blank SU1207F-2



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

New package never opened, I built mine for throwing sting silvers. Cought a lot lot of fish with this rod. Paid $140 for blank will sell for $90.if picked up. Shipping is paid by buyer. Live in Cape Hatteras NC


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

Just to clarify I bought 2 rods. One I built, the new in package is for sale.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

you can check price Mudhole.com


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

Blank has been sold


----------

